# Halloween 2010, Costumes?



## Andreaillest (Oct 28, 2010)

What are you going to be this year and what will you be doing for Halloween?

I'm planning on dressing up as Ke$ha. I figured if I look like I haven't bathed in awhile and wear a messy blonde wig then I'm set. This or a pregnant teen again.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 28, 2010)

A guy in a straitjacket. Srs, me and my friends do that and whenever a car passes through an intersection (quiet) we run diagonally across and chase the car flailing our arms like the zombies from CoD5.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 28, 2010)

Pregnant nun or di*k in a box.


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me people still do halloween over there?


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> You have got to be kidding me people still do halloween over there?


 
I know right? Jesus.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 28, 2010)

MAde up government schemes ftw. One day to rebel at school


----------



## D4vd (Oct 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> You have got to be kidding me people still do halloween over there?


 
Hey Dene, people still do Halloween here. They just don't dress up and show up bare feet at your door asking for lollies.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 28, 2010)

Halloween is one of the best days of the year. It's the one day girls decide it's "okay" to dress quite dirty! For real though, I love going out and getting candy, still! If/when I have kids, I'll be the Dad that gets real excited for Halloween and will keep the kids out til they can barely walk anymore haha


----------



## Lorken (Oct 28, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Hey Dene, people still do Halloween here. They just don't dress up and show up bare feet at your door asking for lollies.


 
It annoys the hell out of me and I tell them to go away unless it's children, and I give them Crunchies


----------



## D4vd (Oct 28, 2010)

Lorken said:


> It annoys the hell out of me and I tell them to go away unless it's children, and I give them Crunchies


 
Its a good excuse to throw fireworks at people, since guy fawkes is just around the corner its perfect timing too. 

"YOU COME TO MY HOUSE AND ASK FOR LOLLIES AND DON'T EVEN DRESS UP RAWR" *Light roman candle*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 28, 2010)

I hate Halloween
Just an excuse for chavs to just be a pain in the arse


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm lolstralian.
/story


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

Marine Sniper. I've got a ghille suit and everything. =D


----------



## number1failure (Oct 28, 2010)

SWAT Officer. With real Riot Helmet, Tactical Vest, Police Baton, etc.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2010)

A lamp. For the 4th year in a row.


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2010)

Im going in a cloak and Im painting my hands and wear a scream mask. Ya costume party!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2010)

waffo


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 28, 2010)

The Guy.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2010)

a small kitten


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> a small kitten


 
how2shrink?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2010)

Dave


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

A Jew.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 29, 2010)

For a Halloween parade a few weeks ago I went as Moses, but for actual Halloween I am going as Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't dressed up in a few years. Last time was when I had a party to go to and I was a three hole punched version of Kian.


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2010)

Bruce Lee last year. Jackie Chan this year. Mr. Miyagi next year. Repeat.


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Bruce Lee last year. Jackie Chan this year. Mr. Miyagi next year. Repeat.


 
Possibly the best post of all time.


----------



## souljahsu (Oct 29, 2010)

I should be a cuber.... or a cube...


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 29, 2010)

Duct Tape MAN!!!
Duct Tape outfit is very hot and not a very breathable material.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 29, 2010)

Daniel Tosh.


----------



## audie4 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanted to dress my son as Justin Bieber. After thinking of the pros and cons, I let him go as Batman.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to be a blue crayon


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffo


 
Waffles? Don't you mean carrots? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Kian (Oct 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Daniel Tosh.


----------



## Kynit (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm gonna be lazy and re-use my Santa costume. I wanted to be a Rubik's cube but I was too lazy to even make that.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 31, 2010)

A KILLER.

Glow in the dark shirt, black t-shirt, black hat, black jeans, a KILLER's weapon, a candy bag, and I'm set.

WEB has a sweet tooth.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Oct 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Waffles? Don't you mean carrots? HAHAHAHA!


 Dammit I've been waiting to do this all day.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Me and my friend are gunna go to people's houses and mug 'em for candy.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 31, 2010)

Some random kid outside...


----------



## Toad (Oct 31, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> A guy in a* straitjacket.* Srs, me and my friends do that and whenever a car passes through an intersection (quiet) we run diagonally across and chase the car *flailing our arms* like the zombies from CoD5.


 
>_<


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 31, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I hate Halloween
> Just an excuse for chavs to just be a pain in the arse



its also the one day of the year peadophiles get home delivery(saw it on facebook)haha


----------



## Lorken (Oct 31, 2010)

I was a drunk.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 1, 2010)

*Happy Halloween courtesy of Pedo Bear!*


----------



## Chrish (Nov 1, 2010)

I dressed as a pedestrian. Last year I was a civilian. Next year I'm dressing up as a man.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 1, 2010)

i wuz a zombie


----------



## Systemdertoten (Nov 1, 2010)

Hobo.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 1, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> *Happy Halloween courtesy of Pedo Bear!*


 
Epic win.


----------



## ianini (Nov 1, 2010)

I was a fly.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2010)

I was Ash Ketchum and my girlfriend was Pikachu


----------



## Edmund (Nov 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I was Ash Ketchum and my girlfriend was Pikachu


 
Thats awesome!

I was Borat for my dance at school and for trick or treating I was a hockey player.


----------

